# Ginger's Christmas Doeling!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well Ginger finally kidded! I've been thinking it was almost time for 3 weeks now lol. She started to grow an udder at the begining of November. I wanted to kid to be born before January so I knew for sure that my buck is not the father. Well, he's not because the baby has blue eyes and the buck that was given to me with this doe had blue eyes, so he has to be the father (my buck has brown eyes). She's super cute! Mom is nigerian and cashmere and dad was a nigerian (I sold Dad because he and my buck didn't get along). Here are some pictures!

Just after she came out! 




































I think I'm going to call her Jingles, or Noel, or Holly...guess I'm not sure yet lol.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Well Ginger finally kidded! I've been thinking it was almost time for 3 weeks now lol. She started to grow an udder at the begining of November. I wanted to kid to be born before January so I knew for sure that my buck is not the father. Well, he's not because the baby has blue eyes and the buck that was given to me with this doe had blue eyes, so he has to be the father (my buck has brown eyes). She's super cute! Mom is nigerian and cashmere and dad was a nigerian (I sold Dad because he and my buck didn't get along). Here are some pictures!
> 
> Just after she came out!
> 
> I think I'm going to call her Jingles, or Noel, or Holly...guess I'm not sure yet lol.


She is adorable!! Congratulations and merry Christmas.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Also, do you happen to know of anyone with some Nigerians for sale that are older than 5 months?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

adorable!!! a chami with waddles and blue eyes on christmas  how stinking cute!

maybe call her Icecicle? oh gosh - how the heck do i spell it ... ugh


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just a cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Merry Christmas baby, she's a cutie!!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know that some of the breeders I know will be selling some senior does after kidding but that won't be for a couple months


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> I know that some of the breeders I know will be selling some senior does after kidding but that won't be for a couple months


That's fine, do you have their information? 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Adorable! I think you should name her after a Christmas cookie, since she is Ginger's girl after all.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She looks like a Peppernut to me. She is adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable baby girl! Congratulations!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all! She's doing great. She's so cute I can't stand it lol. Ginger is a very good Mama. I'm so happy that everything went smoothly! 

Em, 
Sorry it took so long for me to respond. The breeders I know are Gotta B Kid N and Tiny Starz. If you google, their website will come up. Also, there is a member on her whose user name is redmare who lives down in south Florida. I know she had some does for sale recently. She may still have some left. There's also Uffda farm in Ocala. You can google and find his website as well. Some of these breeders may be at the show in Kissimee (I forgot the name of the fair) in February. If not, they'll be at the Pasco county show that's the following weekend. Check the Florida Dairy Goat Association website for the dates of these shows. They should also have a member list at their site.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Thanks all! She's doing great. She's so cute I can't stand it lol. Ginger is a very good Mama. I'm so happy that everything went smoothly!
> 
> Em,
> Sorry it took so long for me to respond. The breeders I know are Gotta B Kid N and Tiny Starz. If you google, their website will come up. Also, there is a member on her whose user name is redmare who lives down in south Florida. I know she had some does for sale recently. She may still have some left. There's also Uffda farm in Ocala. You can google and find his website as well. Some of these breeders may be at the show in Kissimee (I forgot the name of the fair) in February. If not, they'll be at the Pasco county show that's the following weekend. Check the Florida Dairy Goat Association website for the dates of these shows. They should also have a member list at their site.


Thank you so much!!  
I really appreciate it 
And dont worry about taking your time. It's all good


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute! Everyone is having such cute little kids.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

That is a wonderful Christmas present. She is super cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

How about snickerdoodle. She is a cutie.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is so adorable. Lucky you!


----------

